
Google+ is now available with Google Apps - tomkarlo
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-is-now-available-with-google.html
======
rogerbraun
No way to join accounts, again. I can not understand why this kind of basic
functionality is missing.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I mean there is now way to connect a Google Apps
account to another Google account so that they can share certain services. I
sort of understand why they think they don't need it for email, but having two
separate G+ account is completely superfluous, thanks to the Circles system.

~~~
thurn
It's not like you can join two Facebook accounts you made with different
emails either. That alone makes it clear that this is isn't "basic
functionality".

~~~
rogerbraun
I don't think that this is the same. I can not think of a reason why one
should have two Facebook accounts, except for maintaining two complete
separate sets of relations, for example for anonymity.

But having several Google accounts can happen much easier, for a variety of
reasons. For example, I have used a GMail address for since my teen years.
Turns out I don't actually like the format stupidnickname@gmail.com anymore
and would rather have something like myname@mydomain.com, but I'd still like
to keep the GMail interface. Google Apps is wonderful for this, so I made an
account there.

But I can not just ignore my old account, as I still get email sent to the
address (I forward it) and I used the Google Talk functionality for my Jabber
needs. Also, I bought my first Android apps with my old account, so they are
linked to it. That means that I have to use my old account as the first one on
any Android device, or I can't download my apps again.

What I would wish for is this: Have services that can be linked to any
identifier/email, and shared between any number of them, so I could, for
example, have two sets of email (one private, one business), but just one of
GTalk, G+, Feedburner and Analytics.

I know that implementing this on top of the current system might be hard. I
still think that this is the kind of functionality one can expect from a
company like Google, and I would gladly pay for it.

------
mtkd
Congrats on Google getting it out this week. There was quite a bit of cynicism
after the announcement last week.

I've been holding off joining until my personal Apps domain was enabled as
I've still not finished migrating all my docs from Gmail yet - I didn't want
any more loose ends.

~~~
furyg3
Just wanted to echo the thoughts of mtkd. I have my own personal domain mostly
because I want to maintain control of my own email address. I connected it to
Google Apps (and am willing to pay for this feature), because Gmail is great.

But when Google rolls out a new service which doesn't have Apps support (which
they do all the time), it's pretty frustrating. The irony is that if I
_didn't_ use Apps, and instead hosted my domain myself, I'd have _better_
compatibility with Google products than when I do. Frustrating as hell,
especially if you're paying for it.

I understand that they're stuck between vanity users (like me) and enterprise
users, but these problems should be thought about more structurally and
addressed beforehand.

------
jigs_up
Now if only they could get their multiple account sign-in feature polished. I
use one Google account for Youtube, one for Google groups, and then my Apps
account for email and plus. Why can't I set my preferred account for each
service?

The day I went to Google.com and noticed I was signed in was the first sign of
trouble. Why do I have to have my account used everywhere I go? I don't want
you to log me in for searching when I check my email.

~~~
skystorm
I would argue that you are probably the exception from the norm -- most users
have only one account and would probably consider it a major inconvenience to
have to log in multiple times across different Google properties.

~~~
richardw
Except they _do_ have a multiple-accounts feature, so obviously it's important
enough to support explicitly. I also hate the way it works. I have to use
different browsers to have it work without irritation.

Hmm. Maybe there's a plugin.

------
Kylekramer
Now that is has been turned on, I got to agree with saurik
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3132566>). It doesn't really make sense.
Why would I want my social network profile attached to and controlled by my
school or work? I remember a family member going through a difficult
transition when he was laid off from a job he was working at for decades and
no longer had access to just his email/contacts. If people use Google+ like
Google wants them to, there is going to be even more important stuff held in
accounts that the user doesn't really control.

Hangouts for Docs can be useful, I suppose, and I am glad those with custom
domains are invited to the party, but it seems like an awkward fit.

~~~
tomkarlo
If you don't want your social profile controlled by your school or work, don't
use your school or work email address as your login. I'm not sure that's even
specific to Google+...

There's a reverse of that use case: a school or org may want to provide social
networking to its users, specifically for that context, e.g. exchange of
information within the institution.

~~~
nickknw
> There's a reverse of that use case: a school or org may want to provide
> social networking to its users, specifically for that context, e.g. exchange
> of information within the institution.

Wow, that's actually really interesting. I hadn't thought of that angle before
but I could see that happening.

------
meeeu
I'm a big fan of all Google products in general. People who understand the
product anticipates it and are excited about it, like Google Wave for example.
But sometimes it's less about the product than the way it is presented. Waves
for example was presented as the end-all, stand alone collaborative tool. But
when nobody understood it enough to use it the general public doesn't care
about it. In the case of Google+ it is presented as a Facebook competitor in
the social networking market. Everyone and their moms are already on Facebook
so why would people want to update another profile and do more work. However,
the advantage of Google+ is that it is backed by the Google infrastructure,
which includes the established Gmail user base. Gmail already feels like a
social networking product; you can easily chat with friends and new
acquaintances, share events with other with Google Calendars, and use tons of
Google Apps. The point is Google already is a social network. We don't need to
be confused with a new product called Google+. It's social networking features
should have just been revealed as a subset of Gmail. Many are already familiar
with Gmail and new social networking features will draw more people to it.

~~~
methodin
Google+ was never presented as a Facebook competitor. They tried social
networking with Gmail with Buzz and that failed miserably. I don't really know
what the problem is. The uber bar is more than sufficient.

~~~
meeeu
I never used Buzz. It just confused me when I saw the Buzz icon like when the
'mark as important icon' was new in Gmail. Maybe it would have worked if
people can use the chat box to share content and do their status update. And
then the feed can all paginate in one or more email maybe right above the
first email in the inbox. People are all used to chat and checking their mail,
maybe even naturally 'Buzz'. Don't really know too much about uber bar.

------
marcocampos
Well, activated Picasa Web Albums, Google Chat and Google+ and it doesn't
work. Maybe in a few days?

~~~
bad_user
Mine got activated instantly, although I already had Picasa and Google Chat
activated.

Make sure you actually saved the settings.

------
detst
From the headline, I thought this might be an option to create a private
network for your domain, like Google's internal version of Google+. This is
nice, but that would be much more interesting.

------
ryandvm
Curious to see how much this bumps the _active_ Google+ account numbers.
Google claims about 40 million Apps users right now.

~~~
rhubarbquid
I'd guess not much. Most people who wanted to use G+ already signed up with a
Gmail account. Unless you're counting one person maintaining personal and
professional profiles as 2 active accounts...

------
mrspandex
I wish Google would just allow my normal Google account to be associated with
a domain for Gmail...

------
jigs_up
Can't sign in with Android app.

~~~
joeshaw
or the iOS app. I suspect updates will be rolling out in the next few days.
This is life on the bleeding edge.

------
diamondhead
"Your Browser is no longer supported.

[http://www.google.com/support/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&p...](http://www.google.com/support/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&p=browser_support&answer=1347815)
"

Now, I get this idiotic error since I don't use one of the major web browsers
(FF, IE, Chrome, Safari).

I really hate the websites (such as read.amazon.com) that ignores the other
webkit based web browsers (uzbl, luakit, surf...) with same capabilities with
Chrome and Firefox. (I don't even compare them with IE!)

~~~
riobard
That's why we should use feature-detection instead of browser/version-
detection for web development.

------
diamondhead
No way to login with the profile that I had created before Google banned Apps
users. I'm still looking at my own profile as an anonymous visitor and only
thing I can do is to create a new profile!

------
bad_user
I'm really happy for this news, thanks Google.

I was begging to feel a little left out.

